# Externen Monitor an Laptop anschließen



## Floyder (13. März 2009)

Hi!
Ich würde gerne einen Monitor an meinen Laptop anschließen und beide Bildschirme nutzen.
Der Monitor wird zwar erkannt, aber wenn ich bei Systemsteuerung -> Anzeige die Option "Desktop auf diesen Monitor erweitern" anwähle, wird die Einstellung nicht übernommen.
Wenn ich am Laptop die FN Taste + F11 drücke, schaltet sich der Laptop Monitor aus, aber das Bild geht nicht auf den externen über.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Weisst du zufällig was du für ne Karte drin hast? Nvidia / ATI ? 



Wenn ATI : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann da umstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Floyder (13. März 2009)

Eine Intel 82852 GM/E Graphics


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Öh , hm..okay.. hast du denn unten bei der Uhr nen grünes (Nvidia) oder rotes (ATI) Symbol?_


----------



## Wagga (13. März 2009)

Drücke mal die Fn-Taste + F4 oder F8 oder F12 je nach Notebook unterschiedlich.
Ein Monitorsymbol ist drauf abgeblichdet.
Einmal draudrücken= Laptopmonitor aus, externer an.
Zweimal: Externer + Laptopmonitor an.
Fn befindet sich meist neben der linken Windowstaste.
MFG, Wagga


----------



## Floyder (13. März 2009)

Super, vielen Dank, es geht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eine Frage: Ich sehe jetzt auf beiden Monitoren das Gleiche, aber würde das gern anders haben, ihr wisst schon, was ich meine ^^


----------



## Wagga (13. März 2009)

Das kannst du im Treiber einstellen oder im ATI CCC.
Eigenschaften->Anzeige
Unter anzeige:
Sollte der 2. Monitor erscheinen.
Dann beim 2. Auf diesen Monitor den Desktop erweitern klicken.
Den Hauptmonitor als Primärmonitor einstellen
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Floyder (13. März 2009)

Läuft doch, danke sehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Floyder (13. März 2009)

Okay, doch kein Close, eine Frage bleibt noch.
Ich habe auf meinem Monitor nur eine Maximale Auflösung von 1280x800.
Bei einem 17" Monitor sieht das sehr unscharf aus.
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, die Auflösung zu erhöhen, oder unterstützt die Grafikkarte das nicht?

Edit: Habs jetzt selber hinbekommen. Mist, wieder ein unnötiger Post. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (13. März 2009)

Der Monitor kann nur die native Auflösung maximal darstellen da die native Auflösung die maximal Anzahl der Pixel dastellt.
Wenn der Monitor nur 1680x1050 pixel hat kann er keine 1900x1200 darstellen.
Welche Auflösung dein Monitor als native hat erfährst du in der Bedienungsanleitung.
Oder auf der Herstellerwebsite.
Yeah, 2000ste post :-)
MFG,Wagga


----------

